# Herudie



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Everyday, I wonder how our friend Rudie is doing? Personally, I'm scared. We haven't heard from him in a very long time and I can't help think that the worst has happened. I miss him very much and I hope that everything is fine and he better have some great stories!!! Please Rudie, if you are checking in from time to time, please let us know you're ok. I miss your advice and you great stories.:sad:


----------



## csinns (Mar 1, 2010)

Its been a long time since he posted here and as well on another Campers list he frequented ,,,, he just stopped suddenly. no posts since May


----------



## csinns (Mar 1, 2010)

Does anyone here know his proper name?


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

I see he was last here on June 21 - I hope he's just on a nice long trip.

It's amazing how those that post the most can be most notably absent when they just all of a sudden disappear. One example - Grace, last here 9-11-2008.

Then you have others such as Amy0807 or kiteri that take an unannounced break every now and then and show back up.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

True enough. But it's unlike him not to keep in touch for this long and with him being sick and all, can't help but be worried about him. Back in May he indicated that he's continuing to make progress and he had just returned from a trip to Europe. He also said he was heading to California to visit three national parks. Maybe he took the whole summer off to relax and recover.

Will be in touch.

Ruide


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

csinns said:


> Does anyone here know his proper name?


All I have seen on other forums is He Ruide


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I checked around to and havent seen him posting or visiting anywhere else either. I have spoken with him in the past and he signs his emails Ruide, so I assume thats his name, first or last I dunno. Hope we hear something positive soon!


----------



## pool runner (Sep 28, 2010)

Any news here? I have a similar PUP as he does and have been trying to find him to ask a question - he seems to have a lot of experience with his Coleman E3


----------



## grcooperjr (Feb 4, 2009)

csinns said:


> Does anyone here know his proper name?


His last name is Henry I think. He lives in Cincinnati Ohio. I had his mailing address and sent a message but it was returned. I hope it just means he moved.
Sure miss him. HE is a good e-friend.


----------



## thekamperman (Feb 26, 2011)

Great caring people in this forum!
Hope you get some good news soon.


----------



## csinns (Mar 1, 2010)

We are now in 2012 and its approaching 2 years since we have heard from HeRuide,
he was so quick to help people with an answer to a question or to say hello to new people to the site. All the while being so sick from the Cancer. I just pray that where ever he is now that he still is able to be that kind of help to those in need 
He is missed .....


----------



## amcdeac (Aug 30, 2009)

He is still kicking. Updates on the Facebook forum for Coleman Evolutions. One member posted the following: Great News! In regards to this site below... some of you know that they turned off the site last month, and I called and they turned it back on and gave me some time to try and contact he-ruide's family to try and take over the site and make the payments so that all his info wouldn't be deleted. He-ruide (AKA Cliff) has been battling cancer for a long time now and he stopped posting about 3 years ago. So we assumed the worst. After some detective work, I did find his wife's home number and have been calling for a couple weeks now. Well, I just spent about 40 minutes talking with Cliff on the phone (great guy to talk to btw)! Yep, he’s still alive and kicking. The account was supposed to be paid from a recurring credit card, and that must have expired. If I didn’t call, all his hard work would have been deleted. He hasn’t been camping in about 3 years, and wants to soon. He said his next blog may be about what to do with a camper that has been sitting for years! Also, he should be joining our FB page soon!


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

:thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:

Wish he would start posting in here again.


----------

